# Finally an introduction. Includes horse pics ;)



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I thought you were due for a more proper introduction of myself. I have been stalking the forums for a while, sometimes commenting. I mostly stalk the horse training and western riding topics, especially if they deal with barrel racing.
I am a teenager, yes. 16 to be exact. I am more mature behaving and get along with more adults then kids my own age. I am not a fan of partying on weekends, drinking, or drugs like multiple kids from my grade sadly seem to be.
I tend to spend my time working with the horses, and training my young mare under the guidance of my experienced mom and our farrier, who is also very experienced in working with problem horses and training colts. I also ride and work with my pinto mare. I will start showing her this summer, and I am running for Queen of the Rodeo. My gelding used to be my show horse, but due to him starting to get arthritis from severe pigeon toes he has been retired to short trail rides. 
I am in 4H. I show horses, my dog, meat and milk goats, and a lamb. I do welding, photography, and art. In FFA I do Livestock Judging, Horse Judging, Milk Quality, and Vet Science. I have competed once in Food Science and Ag Communications.
I have had my mind set on having a horse career forever. I plan on being a horse trainer. I want to go to college, maybe Lamar Community College in Colorado, and take horse training classes and business management. I would love to find a horse trainer and be an apprentice, too.
Well, I guess that is it. Now for the horses, which is all most of you have probably wanted to read about.

Stormfire Dancing, aka Storm. Unregistered bay roan Quarter horse mare, born 2011. I bought her as a 2 year old. Out of registered parents. Joe Hancock, Blue Valentine, King. I think she's got some Driftwood too.









Rain. I don't have a show name for her yet. I do call her Red Head From Hell.. she doesn't fit that description any more though. Unknown breeding. Pinto mare, vet checked to be born around 2000. Chestnut tobiano mare bought in October, 2014.







\

Hersheys Coco Bar, aka Skeeter. Registered 2001 APHA bay overo gelding. Given to me by my parents around 2008. Joe Hancock breeding, I have to look but I believe some King and Badger too.









Other family horses include the following;
Sister's horses Sadie, Gypsy, and Sky
Mom's horse is Diamond
Dad's horse is Keeta, possibly going to be Skeeter.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll leave these here  I hope you enjoy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice to meet ya!
you sound like an interesting person who knows and likes herself. that's a rare quality to have so young. the horses are beautiful, and the artwork (which I cant see so well in those photos) is lovely.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you, it is nice to meet you too.


----------

